# How do I setup the WMP54G linksys PCI in Gentoo?

## marioguy

I have just installed Gentoo and I want to get internet so I can download the necessary drivers for my NVIDIA card and I have a WMP54G version 4 (Linksys PCI Adapter).  If I run ifconfig it says it says it doesnt recognize the command.  I didn't configure any network devices should I have?  I will install again if i have to.  Could someone help?  :Sad: 

----------

## eyoung100

Try this Gentoo Wiki:

HARDWARE linksys wmp54g rt61 wpa

----------

## marioguy

How I am supposed to install the driver (with emerge/portage) if I have no internet I can plug an ethernet cable in temporaroly but how would I set that up?

EDIT:I used a flash drive but I need help installing the driver from source, in the readme it says;

```
For 2.6 series kernel:

a.  $make -C /path/to/source SUBDIRS=$PWD modules

    Where /path/to/source is the path to the source directory for the (configured and built) target kernel.

b.  run '/sbin/insmod rt2500.ko'  (as root)

        '/sbin/ifconfig ra0 inet YOUR_IP up' 

```

How exactly would I do this in Gentoo?

I have one partition for /boot one for / and one for swap

----------

## marioguy

bump

----------

## eyoung100

Boot from a LiveCD so your wired ethernet is recognized, mount your partitions, and run emerge to compile the driver or recompile your running kernel to include support for your wired connection.

----------

